# X Box One X oder Gaming PC?



## Michi31E (17. März 2018)

Lohnt sich eigentlich ein Gaming PC noch? Die X Box One X stellt doch schon alles in den Schatten ... hört man jedenfalls immer wieder.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich ein Gaming PC noch? Die X Box One X stellt doch schon alles in den Schatten ... hört man jedenfalls immer wieder.
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Die stellt höchstens das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis in den Schatten. Momentan kriegt man die so preiswert, dafür kriegt man nicht einmal eine RX 580 8GB. Wenn Du nicht unbedingt viele mauslastige Spiele spielst und einen 4K Tv (mit HDR) hast, dann nimm die Xbox One X.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2018)

Kommt drauf an, was du spielen willst. Die Xbox One X bietet für ihr Geld beeindruckend viel Leistung und die Spiele sehen sicher auch toll aus. Nachteil ist aber, dass die Spiele oft teurer sind (und auch länger ihren Preis halten) und du in deiner Wahl bei Einstellungen (Grafik, Steuerung, Eingabegeräte usw.) meist stark eingeschränkt bist. Der PC ist da einfach flexibler, aber (vor allem derzeit durch die Grafikkarten- und Speicherpreise) auch ne ganze Ecke teurer.

Ich würd's an deiner Stelle von der Spieleauswahl abhängig machen. Wenn der Großteil der Spiele, die dich interessieren, für die Xbox One X verfügbar ist, nimm die Box. Wenn du flexibler sein willst und etwas mehr Geld für die Hardware übrig hast, dafür aber eine größere Spiele- und Schnäppchenauswahl auf Steam, GOG & Co. möchtest, würde ich den PC nehmen. Weiterer Vorteil des PCs: Du wirst 99% der Spiele auch in 10 Jahren noch zocken können, während neue Konsolengenerationen meist nicht mit Spielen älterer Generation kompatibel sind (oder sie werden einem als Remaster nochmal neu verkauft).


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nachteil ist aber, dass die Spiele oft teurer sind (und auch länger ihren Preis halten)


Eigentlich ist genau das der Vorteil von Konsolen. Die Spiele gibt es (fast) alle physisch und sie lassen sich super weiterverkaufen/verleihen /tauschen. Die Kohle für einen Steam Key siehst Du nie wieder.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das der Vorteil von Konsolen. Die Spiele gibt es (fast) alle physisch und sie lassen sich super weiterverkaufen/verleihen /tauschen. Die Kohle für einen Steam Key siehst Du nie wieder.



Ok, an den Kauf/Verkauf von gebrauchten Spielen hatte ich nicht gedacht, da ich selbst schon immer Sammler war und nur sehr selten Spiele verkauft habe. Damit lässt sich dann auf jeden Fall schon das eine oder andere Spiel mehr finanzieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich ein Gaming PC noch? Die X Box One X stellt doch schon alles in den Schatten ... hört man jedenfalls immer wieder.
> 
> Was meint ihr?


In den Schatten stellen?

Naja, solch eine kühne Behauptung muss man relativ sehen. Der PC wird immer (!) die bessere Optik liefern (genügend Performance natürlich vorausgesetzt), und ja, die Erstanschaffung ist nicht billig.

Andererseits bist du plattformunabhängig, das heisst alte PC-Spuwle werden zu 99% immer auf dem PC laufen, während kaum eine neue Konsolen-Generation sofort abwärtskompatibel ist, wenn überhaupt. Und dann schafft man sich wieder eine Konsole an. Und noch eine. Und noch eine. Bist in Endgeräten erstickst. 

Und das Preisersparnis bei PC-Spielen ist deutlich höher, durch Steam und Co. kommst du an so günstige Spiele-Keys, Konsolen-Games fallen da in der Regel kaum so schnell und derart tief.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. März 2018)

Wobei ich da als Multiplattformer unterscheiden möchte. Ich kaufe Spiele auf PC maximal für 20 Euro, den Großteil sogar für erheblich weniger. Klar, sind dann nicht die neusten und auch viele kleine Titel (die es auf Konsole dann aber auch oft nur als Download gibt, wenn überhaupt). Da ist mir ein Wiederverkauf relativ egal.

Auf Konsole kaufe ich erheblich weniger Games, dafür fühlen sie sich insbesondere als Retail im Regal auch einfach wertiger an. Sicher könnte ich sie auch weiter verkaufen, nur dann habe ich letztlich ebensoviel bezahlt wie für das PC Spiel, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich das PC Game noch immer in meiner virtuellen Sammlung besitze. 

Wer natürlich Downloadspiele, egal ob PC oder Konsole, sofort zum Release und zum Vollpreis kauft, der ist im Vergleich zur Konsole und Retail immer ein wenig betrogen. 

Was die XBox angeht, mein Problem ist eher die Spieleauswahl, es gibt nichts, was es nicht auch auf PC gibt, nur auf PC gibt es noch erheblich mehr. Daher ist meine Tendenz eher immer die PS4 (Pro), weil es dort zwar fast alles gibt, was die XBox hat aber eben auch eine durchaus merkliche Anzahl Titel, die es auf PC oder XBox nicht gibt. Auch wenn das (zum Glück) längst nicht mehr so viel ist wie noch vor wenigen Jahren. 

So oder so ist der PC für mich immer Haupt-Spielgerät und die Konsolen nur ein Zusatz (für deren Exklusivtitel), schlicht weil er am flexibelsten ist. Wobei ich eben ohnehin einen PC nutze und die Mehrkosten für den Spielbetrieb dann letztlich nur Grafikkarte und Gamepad sind.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ok, an den Kauf/Verkauf von gebrauchten Spielen hatte ich nicht gedacht, da ich selbst schon immer Sammler war und nur sehr selten Spiele verkauft habe. Damit lässt sich dann auf jeden Fall schon das eine oder andere Spiel mehr finanzieren.


Man kann auch als Sammler Geld sparen: Bei Release kaufen und schnell wieder abstoßen. Dann wartet man einfach, bis es sie (vielleicht sogar als GOTY) für einen 10er oder 20er gibt und kann sie sich endgütlig ins Regal stellen.
Es kommt dabei natürlich auch auf das Spiel an. Eine Multiplayergranate möchte man gerne sofort zu Release haben und die gibt man auch so schnell nicht mehr ab. Aber wenn wir jetzt mal ins Playstation Lager wechseln, ein Horizon oder ein Uncharted 4 haben (kurzfristig) keinerlei Wiederspielwert, warum also für 60-70 Euro ins Regal stellen? 

Ist ja im Prinzip eine ganz einfache Rechnung. Ein Sammler packt sich Spiderman, Detroit und God of War dieses Jahr sofort für 200 Euro ins Regal. Ich stoße die nach dem Durchspielen ab und sie haben mich insgesamt vielleicht 30 Euro gekostet. Wenn ich dann irgendwann nochmal Lust drauf habe, sind sie schon so billig, dass ich trotzdem insgesamt keine 100 Euro für alle 3 hingelegt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2018)

Wenn man alle Spiele direkt nach dem erstmaligen (!) Durchzocken sofort wieder vertickt spricht das in meinen Augen nicht gerade für echte Gamer-Leidenschaft. Hat eher was von ner Fast-Food-Mentalität.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Man kann auch als Sammler Geld sparen: Bei Release kaufen und schnell wieder abstoßen. Dann wartet man einfach, bis es sie (vielleicht sogar als GOTY) für einen 10er oder 20er gibt und kann sie sich endgütlig ins Regal stellen.
> Es kommt dabei natürlich auch auf das Spiel an. Eine Multiplayergranate möchte man gerne sofort zu Release haben und die gibt man auch so schnell nicht mehr ab. Aber wenn wir jetzt mal ins Playstation Lager wechseln, ein Horizon oder ein Uncharted 4 haben (kurzfristig) keinerlei Wiederspielwert, warum also für 60-70 Euro ins Regal stellen?
> 
> Ist ja im Prinzip eine ganz einfache Rechnung. Ein Sammler packt sich Spiderman, Detroit und God of War dieses Jahr sofort für 200 Euro ins Regal. Ich stoße die nach dem Durchspielen ab und sie haben mich insgesamt vielleicht 30 Euro gekostet. Wenn ich dann irgendwann nochmal Lust drauf habe, sind sie schon so billig, dass ich trotzdem insgesamt keine 100 Euro für alle 3 hingelegt habe.



Dazu muss man aber auch schnell sein mit dem Durchspielen. Gerade größere RPGs kosten mich schon etwas mehr Zeit (Rekordhalter ist Witcher 3 mit ca. 2 Jahren inkl. Addons), da lohnt sich das nicht wirklich. Mir geht's beim "Sammeln" auch nicht darum, mir was ins Regal zu stellen, sondern ist hab halt immer gern die Option, ein Spiel auch Jahre später nochmal zu zocken. Manchmal packt es mich und ich ziehe ein Spiel aus dem Regal, das ich vor 10 oder 20 Jahren mal gezockt habe. Und bei einigen Fällen bereue ich es, dass ich die verkauft habe (diverse LucasArts Adventures, die ich Anfang 90er gekauft und Ende 90er für ein paar Mark wieder verkauft habe, weil sie unter Windows 95/98 nicht mehr richtig liefen). Seitdem verkaufe ich nur noch Spiele, die mir absolut keinen Spaß gemacht haben (was nur seeeehr selten vorkommt), aber durch Accountbindung ist das inzwischen ja leider auch nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber auch schnell sein mit dem Durchspielen. Gerade größere RPGs kosten mich schon etwas mehr Zeit (Rekordhalter ist Witcher 3 mit ca. 2 Jahren inkl. Addons), da lohnt sich das nicht wirklich. Mir geht's beim "Sammeln" auch nicht darum, mir was ins Regal zu stellen, sondern ist hab halt immer gern die Option, ein Spiel auch Jahre später nochmal zu zocken. Manchmal packt es mich und ich ziehe ein Spiel aus dem Regal, das ich vor 10 oder 20 Jahren mal gezockt habe. Und bei einigen Fällen bereue ich es, dass ich die verkauft habe (diverse LucasArts Adventures, die ich Anfang 90er gekauft und Ende 90er für ein paar Mark wieder verkauft habe, weil sie unter Windows 95/98 nicht mehr richtig liefen). Seitdem verkaufe ich nur noch Spiele, die mir absolut keinen Spaß gemacht haben (was nur seeeehr selten vorkommt), aber durch Accountbindung ist das inzwischen ja leider auch nicht mehr möglich.



Da hast Du natürlich recht, bei einem 50h+ Spiel klappt das nicht. Aber bei der Playstation mache ich es eigentlich bei allen Exklusivspielen so. Die sind meist überschaubar lang und haben kaum Wiederspielwert. Man kann da auch eigentlich einfach eine Woche warten, dann sind die Kleinanzeigen von den Spielen überflutet. Mir geht es beim Sammeln um das ins Regal stellen, deshalb geben mir diese blöden Blueray Hüllen heutzutage auch nichts mehr. Die geilen alten Pappkartons mit Sam&Max etc. habe ich geliebt. Aber wir driften ab. Also ich sehe es jedenfalls eindeutig als Vorteil an, dass ich bei Konsolen die Möglichkeit des Verkaufes habe. Ob man sie nutzt bleibt jedem selber überlassen, aber die im Vergleich zu Pc hohen Preise sind nicht automatisch ein Nachteil.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2018)

Im Moment wäre eine Xbox One X ganz klar meine Wahl, wenn ich nicht unbedingt noch ein Gerät für Office, Internet usw. brauche bzw. noch eines habe, das dafür reicht. Natürlich könnte ein gut ausgestatteter PC die XBox One X klar übertreffen. Aber um einen PC zu kaufen, der ähnliches schafft wie die Xbox One X, musst du derzeit vermutlich mind 1000€ einrechnen.

Zum Thema Spiele wurde ja schon gesagt: die kann man weiterverkaufen, wenn man die Disc-Version nimmt, so dass sich die Preise relativeren. Und die Games, die man viele Dutzende Stunden spielt und vlt nicht weiterverkauft: bei denen sollte man sowieso nicht zu sehr auf den Preis sehen. Wenn mich ein Spiel 70h oder mehr fesselt, dann wäre es selbst für 70€ jeden Cent wert  

Zudem bekommt man viele Games für die Xbox sehr wohl nach kurzer Zeit auch mal sehr günstig, auch wenn es manchmal nur Aktionen für eine Woche oder sogar nur einen Abend bei zb Elektronikdiscountern sind. Ich habe viele Games als Angebot für 20-30€ für die Xbox One bekommen, die für den PC zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar teurer waren. Zudem gibt es mit Xbox Live Gold auch oft gute Angebote für Download-Käufe, und Xbox Live Gold braucht man ja eh, wenn man auch Online spielen will. 

Eine kleine Auswahl meiner "Schnäppchen" von 2017 und der ersten 3 2018er-Monate, alles Saturn oder MediaM:

L.A. Noire Remake => 22€
Prey => 20€
Assassin's Creed Eizo-Collection (enthält AC II, AC Brotherhood und AC Revelations) => 29€
Final Fantasy XV Steelbook => 27€
Deus Ex - Mankind Devided Steelbook => 17€
Evil Within 2 => 25€
Injustice 2 => 29€
Dirt 4 => 29€
Tom Clancy's The Division Gold Edition => 25€
Forza 6 => 29€
Mortal Combat XL => 25€

Teilweise schon vor mehr als 6 Monaten gekauft, die sind also nicht erst vor kurzem billiger geworden, und die meisten der Games wären jetzt wieder teurer im normalen Laden als ich damals bezahlt hatte 


ps: im Moment gibt es bei Saturn grad eine Wochenendaktion: Xbox One X plus zweitem Controller plus Sea of Thieves für 444€ => https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_microsoft-xbox-one-x-1tb-2338214.html  etwa unter dem normalen Preis der Xbox One X ist das Feld mit dem Bundle.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: im Moment gibt es bei Saturn grad eine Wochenendaktion: Xbox One X plus zweitem Controller plus Sea of Thieves für 444€ => https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_microsoft-xbox-one-x-1tb-2338214.html  etwa unter dem normalen Preis der Xbox One X ist das Feld mit dem Bundle.


Ist zwar schon ausverkauft, aber da ging laut MyDealz sogar noch ein Trick, wie man an die Kosnole für 350 Euro kam: https://www.mydealz.de/comments/permalink/16806153


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ausverkauft, aber da ging laut MyDealz sogar noch ein Trick, wie man an die Kosnole für 350 Euro kam: https://www.mydealz.de/comments/permalink/16806153


Was soll der Trick daran sein? Man muss die beiden Games ja trotzdem kaufen und bezahlen ^^ Ansonsten verliert man den Rabatt, auch eine Rückgabe der Games ist nicht möglich, ohne auch die Konsole zurückzugeben. Die 350€ sind nur auf der Rechnung der theoretische Preis für die Konsole, man kann aber nicht wirklich NUR die Konsole für 350€ kaufen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was soll der Trick daran sein? Man muss die beiden Games ja trotzdem kaufen und bezahlen ^^ Ansonsten verliert man den Rabatt, auch eine Rückgabe der Games ist nicht möglich, ohne auch die Konsole zurückzugeben. Die 350€ sind nur auf der Rechnung der theoretische Preis für die Konsole, man kann aber nicht wirklich NUR die Konsole für 350€ kaufen.


Man konnte die Konsole vorher schon für 350 Euro abholen (separater Versand anklicken), da das Spiel ja noch nicht draußen ist. Die Spiele holt man dann einfach nicht ab.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Man konnte die Konsole vorher schon für 350 Euro abholen (separater Versand anklicken), da das Spiel ja noch nicht draußen ist. Die Spiele holt man dann einfach nicht ab.


 Aber genau DAS geht nicht, du hast den Kaufvertrag eingegangen, der das Gesamtpaket betrifft, und MUSST die Dinger auch bezahlen. Da wünsch ich denen, die später noch zurecht Inkassokosten bezahlen müssen, schon mal viel Spaß...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber genau DAS geht nicht, du hast den Kaufvertrag eingegangen, der das Gesamtpaket betrifft, und MUSST die Dinger auch bezahlen. Da wünsch ich denen, die später noch zurecht Inkassokosten bezahlen müssen, schon mal viel Spaß...


Ach das machen die doch schon seit Jahren mit den Bundles und lernen nicht dazu. Ich hatte selber voriges Jahr mal ein Bundle mit Grafikkarte, Controller und Maus gekauft und nur die Maus für die vollen 70 Euro umgetauscht, weil sie mir nicht gefiel. Die feine englische ist der Trick mit den Spielen natürlich nicht, aber was will Saturn denn machen? Durch das Widerrufsrecht bringt es ihnen nichts auf dem Kauf zu beharren und eine ausgepackte und angegrabbelte Xbox wollen die auch eher nicht zurück haben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ach das machen die doch schon seit Jahren mit den Bundles und lernen nicht dazu. Ich hatte selber voriges Jahr mal ein Bundle mit Grafikkarte, Controller und Maus gekauft und nur die Maus für die vollen 70 Euro umgetauscht, weil sie mir nicht gefiel. Die feine englische ist der Trick mit den Spielen natürlich nicht, aber was will Saturn denn machen? Durch das Widerrufsrecht bringt es ihnen nichts auf dem Kauf zu beharren und eine ausgepackte und angegrabbelte Xbox wollen die auch eher nicht zurück haben.


 Bei solchen Aktionen steht normalerweise alles genau dabei, eben WEIL die mal mit solchen Aktionen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, zB 3für2-Aktion, und dann haben die Leute das teuerste wieder zurückgebracht und die anderen beiden dadurch zum Schnäppchenpreis behalten - inzwischen sind die Regeln klipp und klar: alle 3 zurück, oder alle 3 behalten. Oder so was "jede 10. Quittung gewinnt", und wer nicht gewonnen hatte, hat dann einfach die Ware zurückgebracht: inzwischen ist die Ware von der Rückgabe ausgeschlossen, falls man da mitmachen will, oder aber die Gewinner werden erst nach Ablauf der Frist bekanntgegeben,  

Vlt. hattest du da Glück, weil die Filiale keinen Bock auf den "Ärger" hatte oder der Mitarbeiter es nicht geschnallt hat. Aber rechtlich kommt bei diesen Aktionen an sich immer ein Vertrag zustande, bei dem MM / Saturn darauf beharren kann, dass du alles kaufst und nur alles zusammen zurückgeben kannst, nicht aber einzelne Dinge aus dem Bundle.


Ich selber hab zB aus einem Bundle mal ein Gamepad reklamiert, da habe ich dann auch "nur" den Preis zurückbekommen, der rechnerisch durch den Rabatt anfiel. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, aber das Paket war 20% günstiger als der Einzelkauf, also bekam ich halt auch nur 80% des Kaufpreises - was ich aber immer noch klasse fand, da ich befürchtete, dass die das Teil erst einsenden und vlt. doch nicht als Reklamation akzeptieren. 40€ sind besser als nix


----------



## Siriuz (20. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich ein Gaming PC noch? Die X Box One X stellt doch schon alles in den Schatten ... hört man jedenfalls immer wieder.
> 
> Was meint ihr?


 

Kommt auf deine finanzielle Situation an. Wenn du 900-1200€ übrig hast, bekommst du einen anständigen Mittelklasse-PC. Wenn das nicht so ist, bist du mit einer Konsole besser dran. Ein 2-4 Jahre alter PC wird immer schneller und stärker sein, als eine Konsole. 
Nachteil an einer Konsole auf langer Sicht sind natürlich die Preise der Spiele. Ich würde im Leben keine 69,99€ für ein Spiel ausgeben. Auf dem PC gibt es immer Mittel und Wege, wie du Geld sparen kannst um einen aktuellen Titel zu erwerben.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2018)

Vom Preis her ist anfangs eine Konsole natürlich günstiger, zumindest wenn man schon einen Guten TV hat.
Auf die Zeit hin gesehen, weil die Spiele eben doch erheblich teurer sind muss man sich selbst ausrechnen bis wann es sich lohnt. Je mehr Spiele du pro Jahr konsumierst umso günstiger wird der PC.
Die anderer Sache ist noch, das es Spiele gibt die man besser auf PC spielen kann, andere eher auf Konsole. Wobei man klar sagen kann, auf PC kann man alles vernünftig spielen, auf Konsole zwar vieles, aber nicht alles wohl optimal. das sollte man auch noch abwägen. Spielst du gerne Shooter und MMOs ist ein PC wohl klar die bessere Wahl. Von gewisser Auswahl an Spielen für den PC, auch zu sehr günstigen Preisen wollen wir erst gar nicht mal reden, da hat der PC ganz klar Vorteile.
Dann noch die Sache mit dem Wiederverkauf. Noch geht es das man Konsolen Spiele gebraucht kaufen kann und auch vor allem selbst Verkaufen kann, fragt sich noch wie lange. Und das der PC noch zu was anderem zu gebrauchen ist als nur zum zocken sollte auch klar sein.
Am Ende würde ich mal sagen, ist es auch eine Frage wie viel Geld man z.V. hat. Einfach auch mal die Plus Minus Sachen für einen selbst miteinander abwägen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine finanzielle Situation an. Wenn du 900-1200€ übrig hast, bekommst du einen anständigen Mittelklasse-PC. Wenn das nicht so ist, bist du mit einer Konsole besser dran. Ein 2-4 Jahre alter PC wird immer schneller und stärker sein, als eine Konsole.
> Nachteil an einer Konsole auf langer Sicht sind natürlich die Preise der Spiele. Ich würde im Leben keine 69,99€ für ein Spiel ausgeben. Auf dem PC gibt es immer Mittel und Wege, wie du Geld sparen kannst um einen aktuellen Titel zu erwerben.



Auch auf der Konsole gibt es die Möglichkeit neue Spiele zu günstigen Preisen zu kaufen. Microsoft macht es einem ja nicht schwer, da der Account weltweit gültig ist.

Beispiele:
Sea of Thieves kostet bei uns 69,99€. Der günstigste Online-Preis ist aktuell 43,47€.
Surviving Mars 39,99€ bei uns, online ab 16,05€ erhältlich.

Und das alles direkt bei Microsoft, keine (zwielichtigen) Zwischenhändler dabei.

Oder man investiert ab 13,45€/Jahr in EA Access. Für neue User empfehle ich sogar den Microsoft Game Pass (ab 5,59€ / Monat).


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2018)

Aktuell gibt es heute bei Amazon in den Oster-Deals die XBox One S mit 1TB und 2. Controller sowie zwei interessanten recht dicken Spielepaketen für 229 Euro. Einmal mit Horizon 3 und einmal mit AC: Origins + Sea of Thieves bei beiden und dann jeweils noch ein paar andere Games.
https://www.amazon.de/Xbox-One-1TB-...9862&sr=8-13&keywords=xbox+one+s+forza+bundle


----------



## Michi31E (23. März 2018)

Gibt es nicht auch über steam Spiele zu kaufen? Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus...


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht auch über steam Spiele zu kaufen? Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus...


 ja, idr aber sind die Games dann recht teuer, wobei es oft auch gute Angebote gibt. Aber gerade bei neuen "bekannten" Games kann man meist im normalen Handel günstigere Preise finden, zB bei den Elektrodiscountern oder Amazon sind auch neue AAA-Games immer mal wieder für ein paar Tage im Angebot zu haben kurz nach Release.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht auch über steam Spiele zu kaufen? Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus...



Auf PC kaufst du Spiele direkt bei und für Steam, GoG.com (Good old Games), uPlay (Ubisoft) oder Origin (Electronic Arts). Das sind die vier Hauptplattformen. 
Du kannst aber die Keys für Steam und teilweise uPlay auch bei anderen Anbietern wie Amazon, humblebundle.com, fanatical.com oder indiegala.com kaufen, um ein paar seriöse Anbieter zu nennen. Dort sind sie häufig günstiger als bei Steam direkt, bei Steam kann man eigentlich nur in Sales vernünftig kaufen.
Spiele per Einzel- oder Versandhandel in Packungen sind auf dem PC praktisch ausgestorben, in den Packungen liegen eh meist nur noch Keys oder wenn ein Datenträger dann eine Art Grundinstallation, weil DVDs eh für moderne Spiele zu klein sind.


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe noch ein, zwei Fragen! Muss ich mit monatlichen Kosten rechnen, wie bei der PS4?

Wie finde ich Spiele, die für die XBox One X verkauft werden? Oder sind das die Selben Spiele, wie für die alte XBox One (S)?

Und noch eine Frage zu einem Spiel: Würdet ihr euch eher Forza Motorsport 7 holen oder Forza Horizon 3? Was ist besser?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du online spielen willst, musst DU wie bei der PS4 ein Abo abschließen. Xbox Live Gold, ist aber in der Regel günstiger als bei der PS4.

Sind die gleiche Spiele wie für die S, aber manche wurden eben für die X optimiert. Einzige Ausnahme ist glaube ich Zoo Tycoon, da gibt es eine spezielle Version.

Sind beides tolle Rennspiele, schau Dir bei Youtube ein paar Videos an und nimm das, was DIr mehr zusagt.


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Alles klar, danke! Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich die Spiele auch direkt über mmoga kaufen und dann online herunterladen....

Einiziger Wehrmutstropfen ist wohl, dassman sehr gute Fahrzeuge per DLC freikaufen muss...


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Um nochmal auf die Grundsatzdiskussion zurückzukommen: Eigentlich müsste doch ein PC viel teurer sein mit der gleichen Ausstattung? Immerhin unterstützt die XBox One X natives 4k....


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke! Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich die Spiele auch direkt über mmoga kaufen und dann online herunterladen....
> 
> Einiziger Wehrmutstropfen ist wohl, dassman sehr gute Fahrzeuge per DLC freikaufen muss...



Klar das geht, aber bei gleichem Preis oder würde ich immer die Discversion nehmen, die kann man später mal verkaufen oder tauschen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Grundsatzdiskussion zurückzukommen: Eigentlich müsste doch ein PC viel teurer sein mit der gleichen Ausstattung? Immerhin unterstützt die XBox One X natives 4k....



Die X kann auch nicht in allen Spielen natives 4k. Aber momentan sind die Grafikkartenpreise so pervers hoch, dass ein vergleichbarer Pc deutlich mehr Geld kosten würde. Die X gibts momentan bei Amazon schon für 430 Euro, alleine eine brauchbare Grafikkarte kostet derzeit aber schon über 300 Euro.


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. 

Ich wollte mir heute bei MediaMarkt die XBox One X kaufen, aber wie ich sehe ist sie hier tatsächlich 70€ teurer, als wie bei amazon...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Ja, da gebe ich dir recht.
> 
> Ich wollte mir heute bei MediaMarkt die XBox One X kaufen, aber wie ich sehe ist sie hier tatsächlich 70€ teurer, als wie bei amazon...



Du kannst auch einfach noch ein paar Tage warten, kommen immer wieder echt gute Angebote rein. Wenn Du zufällig in er Nähe von Lichtenfels wohnst:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/region...sea-of-thieves-controller-fur-444-eur-1152626


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Leider wohne ich ca.  150km nördlich von Lichtenfels. 

Das angebotene Spiel hätte ich aber sofort wieder verkauft. Aber klar, dann wäre der Preis nochmal niedriger


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Leider wohne ich ca.  150km nördlich von Lichtenfels.
> 
> Das angebotene Spiel hätte ich aber sofort wieder verkauft. Aber klar, dann wäre der Preis nochmal niedriger



Ist ja nicht nur das Spiel, sondern auch noch der zusätzliche Limited Edition Controller im Wert von 69 Euro. Je nach Spritverbrauch lohnt das schon fast (:


----------



## Spiritogre (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Grundsatzdiskussion zurückzukommen: Eigentlich müsste doch ein PC viel teurer sein mit der gleichen Ausstattung? Immerhin unterstützt die XBox One X natives 4k....



Ein guter Gaming PC ist selbstredend viel teurer als eine Konsole. Du kannst eher so rechnen, die Grafikkarte des PCs ist so in dem Bereich, was Konsolen kosten, dann allerdings auch einen kleinen Ticken schneller.

Grundsätzlich kann aber jeder PC 4k, auch zehn Jahre alte (oder gar 15) mit zehn Jahre alten Grafikkarten (oder 15 ... ) wenn man einen entsprechenden Monitor anschließt. 4k sagt ja nichts über die Grafik eines Spieles aus, es ist nur eine Auflösung. Oder anders gesagt, Je nachdem wie Spiele programmiert sind, konntest du auch vor zehn, 15, 20 Jahren am PC mit 4k spielen, wenn es damals solche Monitore gegeben hätte.


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Bei Mediamarkt hätte man mir nen Wireless Controller kostenlos dazugegeben: Also 499 € - 49,99 Controller.

Danke für die Info Spiritogre....


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2018)

Du kannst auch Angebote einfach in eine Filiale bestellen, falls du ungern Pakete nach Hause bekommst oder das Angebot vor Ort nicht auf Lager ist.


----------



## Michi31E (31. März 2018)

Guckt mal was ich gerade gefunden habe: 

Xbox Konsolen jetzt günstig bei Media Markt kaufen.

MICROSOFT Xbox One X 1TB + Wireless Controller + Forza Motorsport 7 + NBA 2K18


Statt 652,98  nur 415 €

Hier sollte ich doch zuschlagen oder?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. März 2018)

Was noch nicht zur Sprache kam: Wenn man nur ab undzu Zeit zum Zocken hat, aber trotzdem bei den großen Mainstreamtiteln zuschlagen können möchte, ist die Konsole ebenfalls interessanter.  Wenn man andererseits maximale Flexibiltät und das technisch Mögliche sehen möchte, eher PC.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. März 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Guckt mal was ich gerade gefunden habe:
> 
> Xbox Konsolen jetzt günstig bei Media Markt kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ja, ist ein Knaller. Wollte ich Dir gerade posten. Kannst nochmal 4% mit Shoop.de sparen per Cashback.


----------



## Michi31E (1. April 2018)

Hab sie gekauft. Ich konnte bei dem Angebot einfach nicht anders....


----------



## Worrel (1. April 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das der Vorteil von Konsolen. Die Spiele gibt es (fast) alle physisch und sie lassen sich super weiterverkaufen/verleihen /tauschen. Die Kohle für einen Steam Key siehst Du nie wieder.


Dafür geb ich im Steam Sale genauso viel aus wie Leute, die ihre Spiele zum Release kaufen und dann nach dem Durchspielen wieder _ver_kaufen, effektiv ausgeben - bloß hab ich das Spiel dann nachher immer noch in meiner Steam Bibliothek und kann es vor einem erscheinenden Nachfolger nochmal spielen.

Allerdings kaufe ich auch selten Spiele zum Release, weil die ja ruckzuck in irgendwelchen Sales landen - das spart dann auch in der anzuschaffenden Hardware.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Hab sie gekauft. Ich konnte bei dem Angebot einfach nicht anders....


  Ich würde da ja fast auch zuschlagen, aber ich hab schon 2 Controller, und für je 50€ wird man die vermutlich nicht los - trotzdem wäre bei Verkauf der Controller und 1-2 der Games der effektive Preis echt attraktiv, ich schätze mal ca 300€ bleiben da effektiv über als Kaufpreis - wenn man bedenkt, dass die One S ja Standardmäßig schon 250€ kostet, ist das echt günstig...


----------



## Michi31E (4. April 2018)

Wieviel würdet ihr für das Spiel NBA 2K18 verlangen? Will es unbedingt loswerden, da mich das Spiel nicht interessiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. April 2018)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Wieviel würdet ihr für das Spiel NBA 2K18 verlangen? Will es unbedingt loswerden, da mich das Spiel nicht interessiert.



Ich glaube, mehr als 20€ wirst du dafür nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mehr als 20€ wirst du dafür nicht mehr bekommen.


 auf eBay geht es - wenn es ungeöffnet ist - schon durchaus für gute 30€ weg. Da kommen halt dann Gebühren dazu. Aber bei Kleinanzeigen oder so würde ich es mal mit 35€ probieren als VB.


----------



## Michi31E (6. April 2018)

Hab es für 35€ reingestellt, bin mal gespannt


----------

